# I don't know what to say



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Today is the worst day in a while. My baby, Roxy, has died. I woke up from a nap and she wasn't responding nor breathing. I don't know how and really do not want to think about it. :bysmilie: I guess I'm happy my angel had a good life, I just didn't want it to be so short.

I do not ask for sympathy, I just wanted to let my family at SM know what has happened. I hope everyone else is happy and do not want to bring their happiness down.

I rarely posted pictures of her and regret that, but here she is.



















I miss my girl.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh Brianna...I'm literally crying right now for you and sweet Roxy. I'm so sorry and just don't know what to say either except I'm so sorry. :heart:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh gosh brianna :bysmilie: i'm so sorry to hear about sweet little roxy. may her precious soul rest in peace. hugs to you and please let me know if you need anything :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my, I am so sorry. I know you must be crushed. My heart is hurting for you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am sitting here in shock after reading your post. I am so sorry, this is our worst nightmare. Please know Brianna that we are thinking of you tonight. God Bless you and RIP beautiful little Roxy :heart: Thank you in your most difficult time to post her pictures...........


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh , Brianna, Your cute sweet baby! I feel so for you. :grouphug: Roxy may have had a short life but I know it was the best . It has always been clear that she was your love. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel so bad for you and I'm so sorry. 
:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Roxy


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS!!!! MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU!! RIP LITTLE ONE!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Brianna, I am so sorry for your loss of Roxy. :grouphug:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, I can't believe this! I'm so sorry about Roxy :crying 2:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Your SM family is here for you and feeling your sorrow. :grouphug: RIP little Roxy, she is with all our lost little furbabies at the bridge running and playing forever.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Brianna :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in Peace sweet Roxy :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

NO NO NO. Brianna, I will never ever be able to express to you how sorry I am. Truly heartbroken for you. Your Roxy Baby was beautiful.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and looks so happy in her picture.
I am heartbroken for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! that is terrible. I am so sorry. What an awful thing to have happened. My heart goes out to you in this time of grief :grouphug:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your loss...i can't imagine what you must be going through, but we're all here for you, and no other group of people could understand where you're coming from more than SM :grouphug: 

thank you for sharing pictures of your girl. she looks so happy, and of course she's waiting for you at the Bridge..


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! I am so sorry for you and your sweet Roxy. That is way way way too short. Dogs lives are way too short to begin with. So that is just tragic...when they are cut even shorter.

God Bless... :heart:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Brianna, 

I am sooooooo very sorry. I know how much you must be hurting. Just remember your SM family keeps you in our hearts and our prayers as you grieve this loss. :grouphug: 

Treasure your memories. I know it has helped me when I have lost a precious baby to write down some of my favorite memories. :crying 2: 

Carina


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Brianna - I just saw this. I am so sorry. I'm just stunned. :smcry: I can't imagine what a shock it must have been for you. I hope that your beautiful baby rests in peace. Thank you so much for sharing that picture of her. She was so beautiful and looked so happy. You gave her a wonderful life, no matter how short it was. Take care and we're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Brianna, I know I told you before, but I am so completely sorry to you. It seems like the worst nightmare. I cannot imagine waking up from my nap and finding my angel gone. I know that Roxy is smiling down on you. So keep remembering all those beautiful memories you have with her, and know that you gave her a wonderful life, even if it was too short. You have all of us behind you. I will say a prayer for you tonight. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:shocked: 

I am so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am SO, SO sorry about the loss of your baby, Roxy.
That is devastating for you. :bysmilie: 
What a difficult time in your life it must be right now. I'm sorry.
:grouphug: 
Rest in peace, sweet Roxy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am sooooo sorry, words cannot express how sad I am for you. *hugs you*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Omg, I'm soooo sorry. Sending you prayers and hugs. My condolences to you, Brianna. But you should get some answers, for closue, I know it helped me when my Imani died. Get an autosphy, make sure her breeder will know this. We're always here for you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I just cannot imagine what you must be going through right now. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss!! Rest in Peace sweet Roxy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Wrap your heart around your treasured memories of Roxy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry. RIP Sweet Roxy.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your sweet little Roxy is looking down on you now.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.
RIP Roxy.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Brianna, 

I am so sorry for the loss of your little Roxy. I too know that profound loss of a barely 1 year old Malt. I know the hollow empty feeling. The numbness. Just know you have many loving friends who mourn with you. Rest in Peace darling Roxy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry RIP sweet Roxy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

You don't know how much your kind words mean to me. Thank you so very much. You guys are really like extended family.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :crying:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What an awful shock! I am so sorry and I hope you can get by this. Roxy was way too young to go....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, I am so shocked and heartbroken for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Roxy.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bianna, I am so sorry to hear about your Roxy. I know your heart is breaking. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Brianna :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :bysmilie:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Brianna,
I don't post often but I want to extend my deepest sympathies to you.
It is a terrible and emotional time when we lose our best friend and baby.
I know from losing my love a little over a year ago.
I know it hurts more than words can ever express.
My prayers are with you for strength and for your beautiful baby in heaven.
Please remember when it seems to difficult to bear that our angels wait for us at the bridge.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know she had a happy life and for that you can be thankful.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It's so heartbreaking when this happens. I'm so sorry.
Hugs to you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just had to reread your post 5 times b/c I couldn't believe what I was reading. I'm in shock. Gosh Brianna...saying I'm sorry just doesn't seem to say enough. My heart goes out to you. Roxy was an absolute beauty and her short time with you was certainly filled w/love. Prayers and hugs Brianna. Rest in peace sweet beautiful angel, Roxy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_oh my._

this is a tragic and completely unexpected loss of the highest order, Brianna. Pepper and I send our love and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a terrible heartbreaking thing. I am so sorry, there are simply no words to use that can help ease your pain. I cannot imagine the shock and pain you are in.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. Please know we are all thinking about you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wish there were words that would bring comfort...but there just aren't. I'm so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!! I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!!! This terrible shock has to be devestating to you! I know there are no words I can say, but hope just knowing others understand your grief and are are to help support you as you deal with this sadddness will bring you some comfort.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so deeply sorry, with all my heart. Much love and many prayers to you :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

omg, what a shocking thing to have happened!!! 

your precious baby!!! I am soooo sorry!!! :crying: 

i know the devastation.......so sad. :crying: 

thank you for the pictures of your precious little girl.

sending hugs, we are here for you.

Florence & Pearlan


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my goodness. I'm just so sorry. Bless your heart.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts & prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry you've lost your sweet little Roxy. I hope you can keep the great memories of her forever and
your grief will be swift.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry. I lost my Poppy suddenly too. I pray that time eases the pain.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Brianna I am so very sorry for your loss. Roxy was a beautiful girl, so happy. Thank you for sharing those smiling pictures of her with us. I would like to hold you in my arms and comfort you Brianna. I truly can't express how bad I feel. Rest in peace dear Roxy. God bless you and give you strength to bear the sadness of your loss Brianna. Remember your friends here care and are here for you if you need us.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh dear, I am heartbroken for you. please PLEASE be strong. 

rest in peace little sweet baby :heart: 

ohh this is so sad rayer: 
warm hugs
becky


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I just can't imagine the shock. You must have been so upset when you found her! She was a beautiful soul and so lucky to have had such a loving doggie-mama during her short time on earth. Thank you for sharing pictures of her with the group. I've always admired your avitar picture of sweet Roxy. :crying 2: 

Peace and prayers.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

so sorry to hear, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Such a short short life. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMHeavens... I was so shocked and deeply saddened to read your post... I am so very very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, Roxy...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I just found this post. What a shock it must have been. I am so very sorry. Prayers are coming your way for you and your sweet fur baby. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not have the words. So very sorry. Roxy was beautiful.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

There are no words to express how sorry I am. My heart is breaking for you. You are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My heart is breaking, with you. I'm so sorry ~ :bysmilie: 

Rest In Peace, wee little Roxy. Know we love you, and you will never be forgotten, sweetheart. I love you, honey.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Brianna ... I just saw your post. 

I am so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I do pray you will find comfort, peace, and strength ... to help you get through this very sad time. Roxy's spirit, I am sure, lives right there within your heart.

Roxy was beautiful. And, you brought her much joy and wonderful moments as her Mommy.

Sending love and hugs ...

Marie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :crying 2:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult and heart wrenching time. :grouphug: 
I am so very sorry for your loss of precious Roxy :smcry:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. *hugs* What a devastating shock. My prayers are with you.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my, I just saw this...I'm so sorry Brianna, my eyes are welling up reading this.  Bless your little sweet Roxy baby, she will be missed by us all. Rest in peace sweetheart. Many hugs.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so so so sorry for your loss . My heart is breaking for you


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Brianna my heart aches for you. I just don't know what I would do if this would happen with one of our girls. I hope you can rest soon as this does take a toll on our soul. Your are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Please know My thoughts are with you! So sorry to read your post.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry very sorry for your loss...RIP Roxy.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Brianna I am so sorry for the loss of your little Roxy. My heart goes out to you . I'm going to hold on to Miley a little closer today. You were a good mommy :heart: . Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet little Roxy. I know you are devastated. I hope with time you heal and can remember all of the good times you had together. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Brianna:
I am so very sorry for your loss. This is so sudden and so unexpected - I am just so sorry and sending many hugs, prayers and positive thoughts your way.
Take Care of yourself.
jennifer


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you are going through. Such a shock.
Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you.
Jeannie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know words cannot heal your pain, and you miss Roxy dearly. I will be praying for you. RIP Roxy :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers being sent your way rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

RIP baby


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Brianna, I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Roxy!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Brianna,

Words just don't help right now. Just know that you are not alone. MOST of us have had to deal with losing one of our babies at some point. Just let us know if there is something you feel would be a comfort to you. You are welcome to PM me anytime.

Right now, just don't fight grieving. Now it has been almost 3 yrs for me for my oldest, and there are times something will still hit me, and the would feels fresh, but you just have to go ahead and go through the process. You will get to a point where you can talk about Roxie without bursting into tears, but it takes a while.

:grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg i am so so sorry. Im just shocked to read this  she was such a gorgeous little girl. Im glad she had a lovely mummy to care for her and i hope shes happy and at peace now xxx again, im so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Roxy. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry brianna  , heaven has gained a new angel . rip roxy


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

How did I miss this post? I am so sorry to read this. RIP sweet Roxy. How are you doing Brianna? ((((HUGS)))


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> How did I miss this post? I am so sorry to read this. RIP sweet Roxy. How are you doing Brianna? ((((HUGS)))


Much better than when I posted this. I still get teary eyed at night, but I'm fighting for Roxy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace little Roxy.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am sorry I missed this. Sending you big hugs, know how you feel. Time helps ease the pain, but the memories last forever. We all are here for you.


----------

